# 1994 Altima GLE - Fan / Blower Problem



## decker12 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi everyone,

My 1994 Altima GLE has recently been experiencing a problem with the fan when using Economy or Auto. It's not like the other posts I've seen on this forum, where it "only works at setting #4".

I'll start my car, hit the air button and the fan / blower will just kick on like it always did. Unfortunately that's only 25% of the time lately. Most times, I'll hear the faint "click" inside the dash, and/or hear the air conditioner belt power up if I've chosen Auto, but no air will blow from the vents.

Eventually, after driving for some time (or sometimes never if I reach my destination fast enough), the fans will kick on and work as normal. It's not related to increasing the fan speed - if I turn on my car and it's not blowing air, increasing the fan speed manually to 4 doesn't make a difference. 

As stated above, most of the time it will "eventually" kick on and start blowing air, but I can't figure out why it does. Most of the times I'm screwing with it while I'm driving, ie turning it on and off, increasing the temperature, trying to find out if theres a "trick" to it, so I can't honestly say that "after 20 minutes of driving at 65 miles an hour it will start working". 

Any ideas on what it could be or what I can check? Fuses look fine.

Thanks in advance.


----------

